# New Update!



## AndroGhostX

A lot to take in from the maintenance that is now over! What are your thoughts on the new content?

-Fortune Cookies
-Scrapbook Memories
-Push Notifications
-Increases Item Cap
-New Bugs and Fish
-Perfect fruit (I actually don't know what this entails)
-New Animal Requests

From playing a little bit after the maintenance, I enjoyed the new animal requests and the fortune cookie sayings. I didn't try catching any new fish or bugs. But ey what about that 50 Leaf Ticket Stamp.... >.< And that 8 hour restock time for 2... TWO!!! 500 bells fortune cookies. Must be some extremely delicious and well made fortune cookies xD


----------



## Flare

The 50 Leaf Ticket Fortune Cookie is ruthless.

Other than that horrendously high price everything else seems fine.


----------



## shunishu

make sure to talk with tommy about the scratch card before you open any cookies. I opened the free cookie and 2 500bells cookies and they didnt count towards it cause I didnt have the card yet apparently :0


----------



## Ras

Awesome. When you catch a bug or a fish, and prolly fruit, it now tells you how many of them you have! I’ve wanted that for a while.


----------



## Xyla

Gatcha is here x.x sigh just quit a gatcha game bc of the gambling aspect/low rates. But the other stuff is awesome

P.S. I’m really surprised gambling has been added to a game for children.


----------



## AndroGhostX

shunishu said:


> make sure to talk with tommy about the scratch card before you open any cookies. I opened the free cookie and 2 500bells cookies and they didnt count towards it cause I didnt have the card yet apparently :0



I didn't get any stamps opening those and I already had the stamp card as I used some Leaf Tickets and got stamps from that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This is totally unfair.  50 leaf tickets for a cookie is insane and disgusting.  I just wanted the cute furniture but now I'll never get it.


----------



## Garrett

50 leaf tickets is insane. I got one because it's one of the stretch goals and luckily I got the Marshall memory piece thingy, so now I can happily ignore everything else. 

My interest is rapidly declining. First, the Gulliver mindless grinding for villagers, now this.


----------



## AccfSally

I was very disappointed when I seen the leaf ticket price! Ugh, why Nintendo!


----------



## Xyla

Mm spent all my tickets for Rosie’s coz I love it.. ended up with 3 of each dress colour and the hat. But they just added a $125 ticket pack... obvious hint there lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

New requests? What do they mean by that?

Anyway, I forked out my leaf tickets just to get the pastry-shop waiter vest. It’s not a Cafe Uniform but it’s like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like how when you see something on the ground, it’ll tell you how many you have in your inventory


----------



## iLoveYou

Paperboy012305 said:


> New requests? What do they mean by that?
> 
> I like how when you see something on the ground, it’ll tell you how many you have in your inventory



One of the new requests that I got this morning was that Margie asked me to give her a piece of fruit ( you get to choose from you inventory ). I'm pretty sure that's new ? I hope.

I like that too, by the ways. ^^


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This is totally unfair.  50 leaf tickets for a cookie is insane and disgusting.  I just wanted the cute furniture but now I'll never get it.



Agreed wholeheartedly. I was so excited for this and now I?m deflated. This price is absurd Nintendo and driving me away from the game!


----------



## calamitybot

God, I think pocket camp is getting to be way too complicated. I like it best when it's simple- you fulfill requests, craft furniture, and raise friendship level. By adding more and more limited-time events and items, the game is becoming less fun and feels like more of a chore. I was really excited for marshal's and filbert's cookies, but I'm not buying them now due to the price.


----------



## tamtam

I guess I'm in the minority, but I wasn't thrilled with the changes/additions.  I don't do change well, but I find them irritating.  It also came across creepy when an animal in my camp said he liked flowers and he was looking at a pretty one right now.  Just struck me wrong, I guess.  But couldn't help thinking that was a bit icky, if he was saying it to a kid.


----------



## Bcat

I'm sorry I have to rant about the fortune cookies more. 

Every, single, fortune cookie with the best furniture costs leaf tickets. And if they were affordable, say 10 a pop, I'd be ok with that. 
But 50 each is absurd for something with a prize that's random. And beyond that, you have to spend 500 tickets to get a choice at furniture you want or are missing.
This is such a blatant cash grab it's disgusting. It makes me so angry that they casually reminded us that they now stock a 2500 leaf ticket purchase option. I'm so angry!

Nintendo has been really good in this game to their free players so far. 
In the past you could get pretty much every limited edition item without having to buy leaf tickets if you just invest more time into playing.
With this, there is absolutely no way to collect all these items without paying money for tickets. And since they're random, no guarantee that you'll even get all the items even if you pay up.
 So much for the completionists out there!

Nintendo, don't do this to your fans. You are better than this blatant cash grab. 

pardon my rant.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Paperboy012305 said:


> New requests? What do they mean by that?
> 
> Anyway, I forked out my leaf tickets just to get the pastry-shop waiter vest. It?s not a Cafe Uniform but it?s like it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I like how when you see something on the ground, it?ll tell you how many you have in your inventory



They will ask for a piece of fruit and also ask what furniture they should give another animal. I've only enountered those two requests, there could be more.



Bcat said:


> I'm sorry I have to rant about the fortune cookies more.
> 
> Every, single, fortune cookie with the best furniture costs leaf tickets. And if they were affordable, say 10 a pop, I'd be ok with that.
> But 50 each is absurd for something with a prize that's random. And beyond that, you have to spend 500 tickets to get a choice at furniture you want or are missing.
> This is such a blatant cash grab it's disgusting. It makes me so angry that they casually reminded us that they now stock a 2500 leaf ticket purchase option. I'm so angry!
> 
> Nintendo has been really good in this game to their free players so far.
> In the past you could get pretty much every limited edition item without having to buy leaf tickets if you just invest more time into playing.
> With this, there is absolutely no way to collect all these items without paying money for tickets. And since they're random, no guarantee that you'll even get all the items even if you pay up.
> So much for the completionists out there!
> 
> Nintendo, don't do this to your fans. You are better than this blatant cash grab.
> 
> pardon my rant.



I know that PC is a spin-off but it makes me fear that Nintendo will ruin the franchise if they come out with another game installment.


----------



## Bcat

AndroGhostx said:


> I know that PC is a spin-off but it makes me fear that Nintendo will ruin the franchise if they come out with another game installment.



This actually makes me more hopeful for a switch release. They don't typically do cash grabs like this on console games (except for dlc but that;s a different beast)


----------



## Xme

Where the heck did the free Marshall cookie go?? The one we got in our mailbox? I can’t find it in my pocket


----------



## Sowelu

I am happy with most of the new content and updates, especially the ability to see how many items that you currently have when you walk over or capture said item(s). I wanted this exact feature since the game was released and even envisioned the little orange icon with the item number placed next to the shown off items.

However, this fortune cookie gambling/guessing racket at 50LT a pop is quite a shocker coming from Nintendo (based on how they handled in-game currency since the game launched). I don't mind paying 50 Leaf Tickets per item, but not if I already have it. Each purchase should be a guaranteed unique item, or make the gamble at a lower LT rate. This method is crazy. 

I don't mind spending a reasonable amount of real money on this game each month, it's fun and entertaining, so I support it just as I do Pandora, Netflix, SiriusXM and other forms of entertainment. This is how Nintendo earns their PC revenue, so I get it, but I think this fortune cookie cash-grab effort is a little too bold. They should've started with a more realistic model. 

I think that this is a result of most players not buying Leaf Ticket bundles as they made this game too easy to advance without the need to purchase anything. If you look at app grossing data/sites, compared to Japan and other markets, Pocket Camp is a revenue flop (by comparison) in the US and EU markets, so I am sure that the corporate side of Nintendo needs to do something about that. So now, they are trying a bit too hard to entice players to spend more (or to start spending). Which is kind of a bummer for those of us who have been financially supporting the game from day one (under the impression that the purchases were reasonable). 

This reminds me of those obnoxious 'mystery' individually wrapped vinyl toy characters that you find down the toy isle at Target, etc. You have to buy them all to try and get every character, but the end result is having tons of the same character and never a complete set at any given store. These companies rely on kids begging their parents to get that one special character, which turns into massive sales of these 'mystery' characters. It's a major turn off - and even though I have plenty of money to buy complete sets for my nephews, it's the hassle and BS that I can do without.


----------



## Katelyn

Stop complaining about the leaf tickets lol it?s possoble to get everything without purchasing  them you just have to be patient. Idk what you guys expect, they?re not going to give everything away for free (even though the technically do if you give it time). The leaf tickets are pretty much for those that are impatient


----------



## AndroGhostX

Bcat said:


> This actually makes me more hopeful for a switch release. They don't typically do cash grabs like this on console games (except for dlc but that;s a different beast)



I don't mean cash grabs for the main installment. I'm talking about gameplay and basing the new AC off of PC, a spin-off.



Xme said:


> Where the heck did the free Marshall cookie go?? The one we got in our mailbox? I can’t find it in my pocket



Should be in your pocket under the fortune cookie tab, where they have all the other tabs like the treats you get from Gulliver.



Sowelu said:


> I am happy with most of the new content and updates, especially the ability to see how many items that you currently have when you walk over or capture said item(s). I wanted this exact feature since the game was released and even envisioned the little orange icon with the item number placed next to the shown off items.
> 
> However, this fortune cookie gambling/guessing racket at 50LT a pop is quite a shocker coming from Nintendo (based on how they handled in-game currency since the game launched). I don't mind paying 50 Leaf Tickets per item, but not if I already have it. Each purchase should be a guaranteed unique item, or make the gamble at a lower LT rate. This method is crazy.
> 
> I don't mind spending a reasonable amount of real money on this game each month, it's fun and entertaining, so I support it just as I do Pandora, Netflix, SiriusXM and other forms of entertainment. This is how Nintendo earns their PC revenue, so I get it, but I think this fortune cookie cash-grab effort is a little too bold. They should've started with a more realistic model.
> 
> I think that this is a result of most players not buying Leaf Ticket bundles as they made this game too easy to advance without the need to purchase anything. If you look at app grossing data/sites, compared to Japan and other markets, Pocket Camp is a revenue flop (by comparison) in the US and EU markets, so I am sure that the corporate side of Nintendo needs to do something about that. So now, they are trying a bit too hard to entice players to spend more (or to start spending). Which is kind of a bummer for those of us who have been financially supporting the game from day one (under the impression that the purchases were reasonable).
> 
> This reminds me of those obnoxious 'mystery' individually wrapped vinyl toy characters that you find down the toy isle at Target, etc. You have to buy them all to try and get every character, but the end result is having tons of the same character and never a complete set at any given store. These companies rely on kids begging their parents to get that one special character, which turns into massive sales of these 'mystery' characters. It's a major turn off - and even though I have plenty of money to buy complete sets for my nephews, it's the hassle and BS that I can do without.



I understand supporting the game every once in awhile, but when they pull stuff like this (we all know this is going to be a future occurance as they are a business trying to make money) and you pay up every single time, ask where all this money is going from your bank account, and you find out it is all from a mobile game, then it becomes an issue in my opinion. Using Leaf Tickets is okay, but the amount we have to use and amount of money we have to spend to buy Leaf Tickets to be able to play accordingly...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katelyn said:


> Stop complaining about the leaf tickets lol it’s possoble to get everything without purchasing  them you just have to be patient. Idk what you guys expect, they’re not going to give everything away for free (even though the technically do if you give it time). The leaf tickets are pretty much for those that are impatient



No it isn't! I've been playing since Day 1, had no issue with Leaf Tickets and gameplay. I got every single item available with Leaf Tickets. But not until Fishing Tourney Event was I not able to get the terrain due to the price. Etc. You get the point.


----------



## kayleee

I don’t really understand the big deal 50 leaf tickets really doesn’t seem like that much and if you don’t want to spend money on it then don’t I got a 4 star-rarity item from buying one of the fortune cookies with bells


----------



## iLoveYou

AndroGhostx said:


> They will ask for a piece of fruit and also ask what furniture they should give another animal. I've only enountered those two requests, there could be more.



To add on to this, they also ask for sea shells and you can choose one from your inventory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the bright side, you can purchase the fortune cookies for 5,000 Bells if you don't want to spend 50 Leaf Tickets. I only saw Rosie's pop-star cookie and Filbert's rocket cookie up to now though. Can someone else confirm if they saw Marshal's pastry cookie for 5,000 Bells too ?


----------



## AndroGhostX

kayleee said:


> I don’t really understand the big deal 50 leaf tickets really doesn’t seem like that much and if you don’t want to spend money on it then don’t I got a 4 star-rarity item from buying one of the fortune cookies with bells



Same here but those aren't the same items. Plus now I have to wait 23 hours to buy two more 500 bell fortunes instead of the first 8/9 hour wait. If it just keeps adding on time each time you buy fortune cookies with bells... What does Nintendo get out of that? Nothing. It doesn't have anything to do with LT, just patience to wait for 23 more hours for items you may receive again.



iLoveYou said:


> To add on to this, they also ask for sea shells and you can choose one from your inventory.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On the bright side, you can purchase the fortune cookies for 5,000 Bells if you don't want to spend 50 Leaf Tickets. I only saw Rosie's pop-star cookie and Filbert's rocket cookie up to now though. Can someone else confirm if they saw Marshal's pastry cookie for 5,000 Bells too ?



Really? I haven't been asked that! Maybe I don't have seashells on me, so they don't ask for it? I only see option to buy their cookies for 50 LT and I'm under 50.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait I think that is the "you'll see different types of fortune cookies at different times" thing so for you, the 5000 bell fortune cookies appeared but not for me yet.


----------



## Bcat

I’ve only had the generic cookies in stock. But they seem to change every hour?


----------



## iLoveYou

AndroGhostx said:


> Really? I haven't been asked that! Maybe I don't have seashells on me, so they don't ask for it? I only see option to buy their cookies for 50 LT and I'm under 50.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait I think that is the "you'll see different types of fortune cookies at different times" thing so for you, the 5000 bell fortune cookies appeared but not for me yet.



I have a feeling their requests are random and maybe it won't matter whether you have items currently in your pockets / inventory or not. ^^

Yes that's right ! I had bought out the two fortune cookies and it said they would get re-stocked in three hours ( if I remember correctly ). So these were the new two ones that appeared.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My initial two cookies were the generic ones by the ways.


----------



## Vizionari

The stuff is so cute but I hate how high the leaf ticket price is for cookies :|


----------



## AndroGhostX

Bcat said:


> I’ve only had the generic cookies in stock. But they seem to change every hour?



They change every hour for you? It has a restock time, for when you sell out, you can see it by going to map and tapping on Market Place.



iLoveYou said:


> I have a feeling their requests are random and maybe it won't matter whether you have items currently in your pockets / inventory or not. ^^
> 
> Yes that's right ! I had bought out the two fortune cookies and it said they would get re-stocked in three hours ( if I remember correctly ). So these were the new two ones that appeared.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My initial two cookies were the generic ones by the ways.



Strange since I've had only fruit requests. Wow lucky you! I guess the wait time and cookie type is different for everyone then. Nintendo must hate me or something 

On a side note, I did the special memory with Jay, Rosie, Goldie, and Apollo and that was cute!


----------



## iLoveYou

Oh one more thing .. when I bought and ate the fortune cookies that costed 5,000 Bells ( Filbert's and Rosie's ), they didn't count towards the stamp card.


----------



## AndroGhostX

iLoveYou said:


> Oh one more thing .. when I bought and ate the fortune cookies that costed 5,000 Bells ( Filbert's and Rosie's ), they didn't count towards the stamp card.



...At least you get items though, right? I guess...?


----------



## iLoveYou

AndroGhostx said:


> ...At least you get items though, right? I guess...?



Ya, you do still get an item.


----------



## Garrett

Just saw Filbert's cookie for 5,000 bells so got that and it was the memory, so that's two of the memories so far as I got Marshall's earlier. 

Do you have to have them currently invited in your campsite to view the memory?


----------



## Bcat

My mistake . They don?t change every hour it was just the timing of when I played that made me think every hour and I didn?t notice the restock countdown. 
It says 22 hours to more cookies.


----------



## iLoveYou

Bcat said:


> My mistake . They don’t change every hour it was just the timing of when I played that made me think every hour and I didn’t notice the restock countdown.
> It says 22 hours to more cookies.



Ya, I just bought out the two special fortune cookies and my timer says 22 hr 47 min. :{


----------



## PugLovex

Nice!


----------



## MopyDream44

iLoveYou said:


> Can someone else confirm if they saw Marshal's pastry cookie for 5,000 Bells too ?



I can confirm that Marshal's pastry cookie will show up in the bell section of the cookie shop. I paid 5k bells for my Marshal fortune cookie, and I ended up getting the checkout counter (one of the rare items). I went to the shop right before the camper rotation reset and at first there was a Marshal & Clothing cookie and it switched to a Marshal & Timmy cookie right after. I only purchased the Marshal cookie because I am hoping another special cookie will show up with the next rotation. 

I agree the cost of the cookies using Leaf Tickets is high, but we can buy them at a slower pace with bells (though I'm still not certain about all the mechanics) and we have 58 days to collect all of the special furniture (presumably the regular furniture will not be tied to a time limit). Based on my experience so far, it feels like it will be entirely possible to collect everything in the cookies without having to spend Leaf Tickets, but it will be a much slower process. More information on the restocking process is needed to be sure, but I'm willing to wait a few days to play around with the new mechanics before I draw any final conclusions. 

As for everything else in the update. I gotta say I'm stoked about being able to see how many fish/bugs you have in your inventory when you catch them. Very nice addition! Also, the menu for my craft materials was rearranged so that all of the like items are next to one another. I'm not sure if it will remain that way if I run out of a material, but I am loving the arrangement for now. I really wish we had an auto-sort feature for all of our menus though. Another small but highly appreciated feature is being able to see how many of an item you have in the favorites menu. I use my favorites menu as a list of items I haven't crafted yet, and I occasionally forget to un-favoite items after they were crafted. This new addition eliminates the need for me to double check my inventory before I remove items from my favorite list. I don't really have an opinion on the scrapbook yet, as I don't have any memories to watch, but I think I will remain fairly neutral on it even after I do. What I would love to see is a memory button you can press after a cut-scene you enjoyed that you can title and save to your scrapbook. That would appeal to me much more, but it could also take up a lot of space. Finally, the new villager requests are cute. It gives us a new way to interact with our campers and possibly connect with them more (similar to how we connect with them via the console versions).


----------



## AndroGhostX

Garrett said:


> Just saw Filbert's cookie for 5,000 bells so got that and it was the memory, so that's two of the memories so far as I got Marshall's earlier.
> 
> Do you have to have them currently invited in your campsite to view the memory?



Yes you have to havd them invited to your campsite.

So are the stamps/cards to trade for items that we don't get from fortunes or specifically want? I'm relieved to hear about the 5000 bells fortune cookies but the downtime is horrid!


----------



## iLoveYou

AndroGhostx said:


> So are the stamps/cards to trade for items that we don't get from fortunes or specifically want?



The stamp cards can be traded in for specific items from any of the fortune cookie series. You need to colelct 10 stamps to fill a card. Each item from the fortune cookie series ( Marshal's, Rosie's and Filbert's ) costs a specific amount of stamp cards. They also added the old Christmas items as a series that can be earned from trading stamp cards. The good part is that you can choose which item you want instead of gambling for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So essentially there are multiple ways to get fortune cookies ( Bells or Leaf Tickets ) and multiple ways to get items ( randomly via fortune cookies or chosen via stamp cards ).


----------



## Bcat

iLoveYou said:


> The stamp cards can be traded in for specific items from any of the fortune cookie series. You need to colelct 10 stamps to fill a card. Each item from the fortune cookie series ( Marshal's, Rosie's and Filbert's ) costs a specific amount of stamp cards. They also added the old Christmas items as a series that can be earned from trading stamp cards. The good part is that you can choose which item you want instead of gambling for it.



Yeah you just have to spend 500 tickets to get it...


----------



## cheezu

So this might be an unpopular opinion but I also don't get why people are complaining THIS much. I mean, this is a free game and, essentially, you can get everything pretty much free of charge provided that you play enough (leaf tickets included). If you're impatient, you can buy the tickets. Now, had I actually paid for the game to begin with, I'd feel differently but I spent no real money on it so far.
I'm personally not too crazy about completing the items collection so I won't be using my leaf tickets on them but I'll buy the fortune cookies with bells as often as I can. So far, I got Filbert's cookie, a clothing one and I got Fish and Chips from the Tom Nook cookie.


----------



## ESkill

So far I'm loving the update. The thing I'm happiest about is the icon that tells you how much you have in your inventory when you stand by fruit and catch fish/bugs. I've been hoping for something like that for a while now. 
The fortune cookies are super cute, I love the music that plays when you eat them and the fortunes are funny. So far I've got some good stuff. 50 leaf tickets per cookie does seem a bit high,  but it doesn't really bother me. I know they need to make money and nothing in life is free haha. I also like to support well made games,  and PC has been really fun. The devs have to constantly keep up on it,  making new content,  patching bugs. It costs companies a lot of money to make mobile games. I get that people don't like to feel like something is a "cash grab" but I don't understand the mentality that "I should get this product for free". I mean if you don't want to spend any money that's fine,  but don't expect to be able to get everything in the game. Things cost money. 
All in all, I'm super happy with the update.


----------



## iLoveYou

Another new thing I noticed was the following:

You know the campers at different locations ? You can do up to 3 requests for them and hand them stuff right ? Now after that, sometimes they will have a " ... " speech bubble on top of them and you can talk to them again. They'll ask you a question about something ( mine was related to where is the best place to catch fish ) and then you'll do the action ( mine was fishing ) with the canper ( not from your campsite ). Then after the little animation scene, you get free items ( cotton, wood, paper & other stuff like that ) and I even got the fish he caught.

*Edit:* Oops I guess you all already know about this. I realize how late I am on this lols.


----------



## tamtam

To be clear, I wasn't complaining about leaf tickets.  I buy them when I want them and spend them when I want to. Honestly have only ever the bought the event special packs.  The game usually gives plenty!  I think my problem this morning was I was rushed and didn't actually get a chance to feel things out really well, and then I felt harassed by a camper lmao   I just saw on the reddit new villagers coming the 20th.  I can't wait!!!    Now, WHERE exactly is the "pocket".  I have never found where to see what snacks you have other than offering a snack to the villager.  I looked all over this morning for the "freebie"  cookie after I collected it from the mail, but never found it.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I spent leaf tickets on a fortune cookie once, thinking I could use the stamp to get one of the shirts. The I found out it was one full sheet of stamps instead of one stamp to get your choice. I'm not spending that much leaf tickets to choose the item I want. I'll wait and use all my bells instead.

The new villager requests are cool. They ask for a fruit or fish or something and you can pick any one. I want to try giving something rare like a jewel beetle just to see what happens.


----------



## Sowelu

As I mentioned, I don't mind spending Leaf Tickets and buying them with real money - I do it all the time and have supported the game financially from day one. 

My issue is with the gambling/random method that they chose to use for the fortune cookies. It wasn't designed this way to be like a mini-challenge within the game ('see which one you get'), the sole purpose of this method is to have the player waste and burn through leaf tickets faster in an effort to make them purchase more. That just doesn't seem right to me. 

There are enough impatient people (like me) who will purchase in-game leaf tickets in order to buy more (unique) items when leaf ticket funds are low, and that is easy to do when there are so many fortune cookies (and other special event items) to buy. So in my opinion, this kind of trickery is unnecessary and not a good look for an otherwise very fair and polished game. 

Nintendo should limit these mystery-completist shenanigans to their Amiibo card sets!


----------



## tamtam

As long as Nintendo doesn't reach scopley levels of greed, I'm good. I just really want something to do other than feeding Gulliver!

Oh, and does anyone know what a perfect fruit does?


----------



## Ray-ACP

This is crazy, to get 2 xmas 2017 items, i need 6 FULL stamp cards which consist of 10 stamps each costing 50 tickets, in all i need 3000 tickets for 2 ITEMS. That's ?100 to buy al lthose tickets for 2 items. I don't even need to work out how much you need for all fortune cookie special items, it's looking like ?10000


----------



## MopyDream44

TykiButterfree said:


> I spent leaf tickets on a fortune cookie once, thinking I could use the stamp to get one of the shirts. The I found out it was one full sheet of stamps instead of one stamp to get your choice. I'm not spending that much leaf tickets to choose the item I want. I'll wait and use all my bells instead.
> 
> The new villager requests are cool. They ask for a fruit or fish or something and you can pick any one. I want to try giving something rare like a jewel beetle just to see what happens.



I gave Raddle a horned dynastid and Punchy an emperor butterfly, both of those yielded a bronze tin of treats (along with assorted craft items), but I have friends who have gotten fortune cookies from similar requests. I've also given a handful of other villagers normal items and I've only gotten regular craft items back. It seems very likely that rare creatures (and presumably fruit via perfect fruit) will give you better camper rewards, but it's unclear if there is an even higher chance of better rewards with the rarest creatures. If you're not hurting for bells, it could be worth it to give away a variety of rare creatures and log the results.


----------



## iLoveYou

Not sure if everyone knows this but I guess we can get forune cookies from completing camper requests ( those at different locations on the map - not the campsite ).


----------



## AndroGhostX

iLoveYou said:


> Not sure if everyone knows this but I guess we can get forune cookies from completing camper requests ( those at different locations on the map - not the campsite ).



Lol I'm out of luck on that as villagar who aren't maxed out rarely show up at the other locations. Maybe I'll talk to the maxed out villagers to get fortune cookies for this event, but normally I don't bother with them as imo it's a waste of items.


----------



## Bcat

I got 2 Timmy cookies from giving visiting campers rare items! 
It’s small, but makes me feel a little better about this fortune cookie nightmare


----------



## AndroGhostX

I just got a fortune cookie and bronze treat for giving a camper a rare fish! So they are useful now


----------



## Paperboy012305

I now have a use to deal with Villager's requests again.


----------



## Merol14

Best update so far!


----------



## MopyDream44

I've done a bit of testing with the new requests. I managed to get three fortune cookies from requests so far (not the special ones) by giving campers tuna. I've gotten bronze tins from the low level rares, a blowfish, emperor butterfly, stag, and rainbow trout, but no cookies from these yet. The levels of the villagers varied from 8-maxed, so I don't believe the level is a factor.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Katelyn said:


> Stop complaining about the leaf tickets lol it?s possoble to get everything without purchasing  them you just have to be patient. Idk what you guys expect, they?re not going to give everything away for free (even though the technically do if you give it time). The leaf tickets are pretty much for those that are impatient



Um... I would like to politely disagree. While leaf tickets are mostly a waste on other items such as speed ups and getting crafting materials. I feel 50 is too high of a price to get people to want them enough to buy the items. A lower price would be better because it's simple supply and demand. Lower price means people will be willing to buy more leaf tickets and they end up with more items. (From a company's standpoint) why do you care if some people get more digital items? It doesn't cost anything because they are just a piece of code. So if people want the items they buy is bulk to buy more items. Am I being confusing? I tend to do that sometimes...


----------



## AndroGhostX

Chewy.7204 said:


> Um... I would like to politely disagree. While leaf tickets are mostly a waste on other items such as speed ups and getting crafting materials. I feel 50 is too high of a price to get people to want them enough to buy the items. A lower price would be better because it's simple supply and demand. Lower price means people will be willing to buy more leaf tickets and they end up with more items. (From a company's standpoint) why do you care if some people get more digital items? It doesn't cost anything because they are just a piece of code. So if people want the items they buy is bulk to buy more items. Am I being confusing? I tend to do that sometimes...



Yeah I lost you at "From a company's standpoint." But I think I get what you mean. Like why should Nintendo have a higher value with something nonphysical, if it's unvaluble essentially. But does a company really need to worry about the price of a code? Not really, they just want to make money off of people (almost typed people off of money lol). I do think that lowering the price would allow for more profit though.


----------



## Bcat

Chewy.7204 said:


> Um... I would like to politely disagree. While leaf tickets are mostly a waste on other items such as speed ups and getting crafting materials. I feel 50 is too high of a price to get people to want them enough to buy the items. A lower price would be better because it's simple supply and demand. Lower price means people will be willing to buy more leaf tickets and they end up with more items. (From a company's standpoint) why do you care if some people get more digital items? It doesn't cost anything because they are just a piece of code. So if people want the items they buy is bulk to buy more items. Am I being confusing? I tend to do that sometimes...


I agree with you. Here’s the thing:
It is literally impossible to obtain all this furniture without spending money on leaf tickets. Don’t even try to tell me it’s not at 50 tickets a pop. PLUS the potential for duplicates!! So even if you are spending real money and buying the cookies it’s still possible not to get everything.

The reason we’re so upset is that up until now pretty much everything in the game could be obtained without purchasing tickets. Not so with the cookies. 
It’s a dirty thing to do to fans


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Here’s the thing:
> It is literally impossible to obtain all this furniture without spending money on leaf tickets. Don’t even try to tell me it’s not at 50 tickets a pop. PLUS the potential for duplicates!! So even if you are spending real money and buying the cookies it’s still possible not to get everything.
> 
> The reason we’re so upset is that up until now pretty much everything in the game could be obtained without purchasing tickets. Not so with the cookies.
> It’s a dirty thing to do to fans



See, I think what they're doing is: they realize now that they have a lot of people playing this game and enjoying it, and they notice people have done so much in the past to get items that they're kinda pushing people's limits.

Hopefully people won't fall for having to spend real money to get stuff in-game. IMO I think spending money on stuff for a game (especially if it's a mobile game) is a 100% _complete_ waste of money. I wouldn't even bother with this.


----------



## Merol14

We have almost 2 months to get them. Let's try to get them first. If we can't, then we start to complain lol.

If you want them sooner, then you should pay money. That's how life works. But I'm confident we can get at least most of new items by the end of 60 days (and I'm a completionist here).

If I can't, I'll quit. I need to have ALL of the items in my catalog or it's not worth it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, I received this from a request. Even though it says we can craft it, I can't find it anywhere in the craft list nor in my catalog.


----------



## MopyDream44

Merol14 said:


> We have almost 2 months to get them. Let's try to get them first. If we can't, then we start to complain lol.
> View attachment 216167View attachment 216167



I see what you're saying...believe me, I really do! I am also trying to give the fortune cookies a fair shake, but the more I find out, the more icky it feels. We have an avid PC player and community member (shout out tolisamarie!) who used their savings for 25 Marshal cookies and they still ended up shy an item in that set. If everything I read/learned about fortune cookies is accurate (and it may not be) then we get two cookies every 24h that we can purchase with bells. Those cookies are random and there seem to be at least 6 kinds of cookies atm. A friend of mine didn't get any special character cookies she could buy with bells in either the first or second round. If my math is right, we will only be able to buy 114 before the special character cookie time runs out. There are three sets of character cookies all with 10 items in each set, and each cookie has various rates for each furniture item with some as low as a 2% chance of showing up making certain items quite rare. I'm not going to say it's impossible to collect all of the special character cookie items w/out spending leaf tickets, but quite a few things would have to fall into place for that to happen making your personal RNG insanely lucky. Also, considering the fact that we can and will get duplicates, theoretically it would be possible to spend a large sum of Leaf Tickets on cookies and still be unable to complete the sets. I'm not trying to upset you, but if your continuing to play depends very heavily on completing the catalog, you may want to bow out now. You'd be better off relinquishing your goal of completing the catalog, but if you won't be happy doing that......well....may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## AndroGhostX

Merol14 said:


> We have almost 2 months to get them. Let's try to get them first. If we can't, then we start to complain lol.
> 
> If you want them sooner, then you should pay money. That's how life works. But I'm confident we can get at least most of new items by the end of 60 days (and I'm a completionist here).
> 
> If I can't, I'll quit. I need to have ALL of the items in my catalog or it's not worth it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, I received this from a request. Even though it says we can craft it, I can't find it anywhere in the craft list nor in my catalog.
> 
> View attachment 216167View attachment 216167



Since it is a request, try tapping on the cat face in campsite, tapping on camper who requested furniture, and it should pop up that they want this furniture crafted (something along those lines) so tap that which will bring you to craft menu of said item. If not then use feedback feature in the app to let Nintendo know that it isn't showing up.


----------



## Merol14

MopyDream44 said:


> I see what you're saying...believe me, I really do! I am also trying to give the fortune cookies a fair shake, but the more I find out, the more icky it feels. We have an avid PC player and community member (shout out tolisamarie!) who used their savings for 25 Marshal cookies and they still ended up shy an item in that set. If everything I read/learned about fortune cookies is accurate (and it may not be) then we get two cookies every 24h that we can purchase with bells. Those cookies are random and there seem to be at least 6 kinds of cookies atm. A friend of mine didn't get any special character cookies she could buy with bells in either the first or second round. If my math is right, we will only be able to buy 114 before the special character cookie time runs out. There are three sets of character cookies all with 10 items in each set, and each cookie has various rates for each furniture item with some as low as a 2% chance of showing up making certain items quite rare. I'm not going to say it's impossible to collect all of the special character cookie items w/out spending leaf tickets, but quite a few things would have to fall into place for that to happen making your personal RNG insanely lucky. Also, considering the fact that we can and will get duplicates, theoretically it would be possible to spend a large sum of Leaf Tickets on cookies and still be unable to complete the sets. I'm not trying to upset you, but if your continuing to play depends very heavily on completing the catalog, you may want to bow out now. You'd be better off relinquishing your goal of completing the catalog, but if you won't be happy doing that......well....may the odds be ever in your favor!



Exactly right. This event would be the perfect "excuse" to stop playing PC lol.
I used to play in competitive games before (where you need to spend lots of real cash to be in top clans). Even though I'm trying to use my cash in better stuff than just a bunch of pixels, I COULD give it a try and buy leaf tickets If I see I have a good chance to keep my catalog completed (I promise that "try" won't include more than 1/5 of the cost of a Nintendo Switch game lol).

Also, there's a chance that Nintendo somehow "repairs" this mess and be more gentle with their completionist players  ... But also there's equally a chance that they release more new sets that uses fortune cookies overlaping with current 60 days (haha).

For PC, 60 days is a long time. So, my bet is that, until time's over, we will find a way to sort this out. If not, as I said, I'll quit this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AndroGhostx said:


> Since it is a request, try tapping on the cat face in campsite, tapping on camper who requested furniture, and it should pop up that they want this furniture crafted (something along those lines) so tap that which will bring you to craft menu of said item. If not then use feedback feature in the app to let Nintendo know that it isn't showing up.



Sorry, I meant, I received this from a common request... the ones you do every 3 hours in different locations.
I think it's not a particular item from any animal (Goldie requested me to advice her between 3 items. I chose this, and in the end, I received bells, materials and this furniture).

Not sure if it's a bug that Nintendo might repair soon, OR if it's from a set of "secret" items.


----------



## AndroGhostX

I think that is just a new animal request that has no link to crafting. Twice I have been asked by an animal to help them pick an item for another animal and received normal rewards for it.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Bcat said:


> I agree with you. Here?s the thing:
> It is literally impossible to obtain all this furniture without spending money on leaf tickets. Don?t even try to tell me it?s not at 50 tickets a pop. PLUS the potential for duplicates!! So even if you are spending real money and buying the cookies it?s still possible not to get everything.
> 
> The reason we?re so upset is that up until now pretty much everything in the game could be obtained without purchasing tickets. Not so with the cookies.
> It?s a dirty thing to do to fans



This is also true! It really is kinda stabbing fans in the back.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Am I the only who keeps getting the 500 bells fortune cookies in the shop and hasn't seen any 5000 fortune cookies yet? :/


----------



## MopyDream44

AndroGhostx said:


> Am I the only who keeps getting the 500 bells fortune cookies in the shop and hasn't seen any 5000 fortune cookies yet? :/



That is really rotten luck Andro, I'm sorry you haven't gotten any special character cookies yet. So far three special character cookies have been in the shop for me (2 Marshall and 1 Rosie) but I didn't buy the first Marshall cookie I saw because I wanted to see how the mechanics worked, so I'm really kicking myself now that I know they only switch out every 24hrs. I really wish Nintendo had been more forthcoming with how it worked. I really hope you get some good options soon. Who knows, maybe they will increase how many cookies we can buy with bells a day.


----------



## AndroGhostX

MopyDream44 said:


> That is really rotten luck Andro, I'm sorry you haven't gotten any special character cookies yet. So far three special character cookies have been in the shop for me (2 Marshall and 1 Rosie) but I didn't buy the first Marshall cookie I saw because I wanted to see how the mechanics worked, so I'm really kicking myself now that I know they only switch out every 24hrs. I really wish Nintendo had been more forthcoming with how it worked. I really hope you get some good options soon. Who knows, maybe they will increase how many cookies we can buy with bells a day.



I know everyone hates events, especially gardening events, because it makes them feel more rushed than relaxed when playing the game and I feel that way with this event. Lol. I got my first duplicate today too! A black common chair.


----------



## Bcat

AndroGhostx said:


> Am I the only who keeps getting the 500 bells fortune cookies in the shop and hasn't seen any 5000 fortune cookies yet? :/



After 3 days of only common ones I got my first special one today. It was a filbert one, the only kind I’m not interested in. 
I bought it anyways and got the rocket. The only memory item I don’t care about.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Bcat said:


> After 3 days of only common ones I got my first special one today. It was a filbert one, the only kind I’m not interested in.
> I bought it anyways and got the rocket. The only memory item I don’t care about.



XD This event hates you too, huh? I got lucky to get some nice items, like a pastry cake thing and one of the pop star stages, but with the free Filbert cookie, I got a spacesuit, why would I need a spacesuit if I can't get a spaceship


----------



## Sowelu

You're not alone... I haven't seen any 5K cookies yet, just the lower end ones (but all of the items seem to be really cool so far!). 

I also haven't seen many of the new fish or bugs. Why do they all have to be 'rare'? I am tired of catching the same three things...


----------



## Bcat

AndroGhostx said:


> XD This event hates you too, huh? I got lucky to get some nice items, like a pastry cake thing and one of the pop star stages, but with the free Filbert cookie, I got a spacesuit, why would I need a spacesuit if I can't get a spaceship



lol on my free cookie today i got those orange cargo pants and i don't like them at all.

I feel a little bit ungrateful to whine about having good luck. But I can't help but feel I've used up all my good luck on something I don't want.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I kinda figured that the villager themed fortune cookies were leaf ticket exclusive, no big surprise there.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Paperboy012305 said:


> I kinda figured that the villager themed fortune cookies were leaf ticket exclusive, no big surprise there.



Not entirely, you can buy them for 5000 bells when they show up in replace of one of the 500 bells fortune cookies.

It would be neat to be able to trade items in the game, especially for this event.


----------



## Paperboy012305

AndroGhostx said:


> Not entirely, you can buy them for 5000 bells when they show up in replace of one of the 500 bells fortune cookies.
> 
> It would be neat to be able to trade items in the game, especially for this event.


Well yeah, but we should actually have the ability to trade everything except what you can put in the market box and leaf tickets.


----------



## LillyofVadness

I'd taken a break from the game but came back because I was hopeful for this update so I came back. Not feeling like it was worth it, 50 tickets for one cookie is insane and you only get stamps for buying them. It's crazy.
I'd skipped over the first edition of Gulliver but not feeling that very much either. The introduction where you give one item seemed fine and I got three snacks from that, then after my first real round of sending him off with several 'Great' items (duplicates of the Lief event items I was never going to use because of how big they were) but I got back just two snacks? Which seems absolutely insane? Five pieces of rare furniture for a +2 with one animal, no thank you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I don't mind the fortune cookies you can buy for 500 Bells.  Today I got a sapling clock (the cute one you get for your town's anniversary) and a decorative plate with a bird on it.  If only all the event cookies cost Bells...


----------



## Ras

I got the cheese tart, which is the thing you see when you give fruit and make a tart, with a regular cookie today. I like it. Got a second mixer and gave it to Gully.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Ras said:


> I got the cheese tart, which is the thing you see when you give fruit and make a tart, with a regular cookie today. I like it. Got a second mixer and gave it to Gully.


I would be so happy with that! Was the cookie labelled a Timmy cookie?


----------



## Ras

I think so. It was one of the dark brown ones.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Ras said:


> I think so. It was one of the dark brown ones.


I’m excited. I know the leaf ticket fiasco is so disappointing and upsetting I doubt I’ll ever get the whole Marshall cafe set, which blows. But the fun of buying a cookie with my bells (which were just accumulating before Gulliver and the cookies) and seeing what is inside is making me so happy. I wish they restocked more often. I love surprises!


----------



## AndroGhostX

So I noticed on the cookie fortune stand, there are two fortunte cookies, and those are the types you get for the day. For instance, it showed a regular one and a filbert one, and when I opened the fortune cookie to buy some, it showed those two.


----------

